# Heres a new one for PNW boaters



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

Boaters or just rafters?


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I just signed up under my real name


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Huh, that's interesting. I wonder if it was started by folks who constantly complain about the buzz.


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

OregonRafting.org is back up and running too. Happy boating,


----------



## jakebrown98 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, I actually put some effort into making that "Flow" forum of a couple years ago a decent online place--that didn't work out. I think most folks over here are too into actually getting onto the water, however they do, in their catboats, R2s, kayaks and IKs to put in time debating the merits of +/- 1/2" tube diameter, or trex side decking, or whether their dogs are ready of class IV, or powder coating their frames. . .


----------



## WillVolpert (Apr 16, 2008)

Whatever, my dog is ready for class V.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Joined 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Learch (Jul 12, 2010)

I liked Flow, it was a great effort. Hopefully we can get enough people involved to keep these afloat. I have been a part of some off road forums where we actually got together and did what we enjoyed. Hopefully we can get these forums to the same point where it is making actual connections to other boaters. I like to learn and correspond with people on the Buzz, but I have only met a few for real. ( I understand that most Buzzards are a few states away from me, not knocking this site) Will, I haven't heard of your forum until today, I'll check it out as well.


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

Jakebrown98 , Bahaha you are so right. I have a really good friend in Oregon in Medford and he always tells me "who the hell goes on a forum and asks what they need for their own boat, just crazy" he turned me on to where I ordered my frame in Oregon. They are built right and no worrying about trexing,tube diameter, putting a roof over it or turning it into a pirate ship with wood planks.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Riverbound said:


> Jakebrown98 , Bahaha you are so right. I have a really good friend in Oregon in Medford and he always tells me "who the hell goes on a forum and asks what they need for their own boat, just crazy" he turned me on to where I ordered my frame in Oregon. They are built right and no worrying about trexing,tube diameter, putting a roof over it or turning it into a pirate ship with wood planks.


If you don't like it leave! Maybe your friend should slap you upside the head for continually wasting your time with this lame ass forum. Gotta love the guy that comes back and uses the very forum he despises to post a link to another forum, then complains some more about it. You must be a real fucking hoot to hang out with.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

elkhaven said:


> If you don't like it leave! Maybe your friend should slap you upside the head for continually wasting your time with this lame ass forum. Gotta love the guy that comes back and uses the very forum he despises to post a link to another forum, then complains some more about it. You must be a real fucking hoot to hang out with.


+1

I'm amazed at how much Orto, Oh I mean Riverbound complains about the discord on the Buzz when he himself starts a majority of it under his 20 different user names. Then he comes on here to advertise the new site which I'm pretty sure he started.


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

Riverbound; I have a really good friend in Oregon in Medford and he always tells me "who the hell goes on a forum and asks what they need for their own boat said:


> Wait so your "really good friend" tells you how stupid it is to talk about this stuff, then in the same paragraph you talk about that stuff. That frame wouldn't happen to be a Canyon frame would it?


----------



## nastysauce (Feb 2, 2015)

I just enlisted


----------

